# Trump just signed $400 of Enhanced Weekly Cheese till the end of the year into law



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

BREAKING NEWS UPDATE: CNN is now reporting that Trump is lying and that Trump only signed $300 of Federal Enhanced Weekly Cheese NOT $400.
It's optional for states to throw in the extra $100 but very few if any states are willing or able to do this.


Are you going to stay at home and live off the cheese or going back to work?
I'm going to stay at home.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Going back online, for me, has nothing to do with $$. As all to do with when it is more safe that it is now. In my county we have 3x the amount in hospitals then we did back in April. When that trend goes down, I'm back out there.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I'll take the cheese so I can stay safe and focus on school full-time. I start online classes on the 24th.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Taking the cheese as my wife still works and I have to home school our kid at least until October, possibly longer.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> Are you going to stay at home and live off the cheese or going back to work?


Work? What is this thing you call "work"?

(I wonder who will be the first to make a thread on the NEXT BIG THING we are going to be praying for? All this cheese is taxable. I predict that starting in January there will be a wave of threads demanding that that Congress (or King Donald) wave any taxes due on cheese.)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> All this cheese is taxable


A lot of members will be crying come next tax season.......


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I'll take the money as long as i can. My wife is in the high risk group, old and overweight with athsma
This stuff may not be doing good for a lot of people but it is helping me.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

SHalester said:


> A lot of members will be crying come next tax season.......


I may have to take back what I just said. The broadest definition of "payroll tax" includes income tax (along with medicare, SS, and Fed unemployment tax).

And, the order Trump signed includes this:

Sec. 4. Tax Forgiveness. The Secretary of the Treasury shall explore avenues, including legislation, to eliminate the obligation to pay the taxes deferred pursuant to the implementation of this memorandum.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stick out your hand for all the cheese that you like, _you ain't even gettin' no empty wrappers_ until Congress funds it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> BREAKING NEWS UPDATE: CNN is now reporting that Trump is lying and that Trump only signed $300 of Federal Enhanced Weekly Cheese NOT $400.
> It's optional for states to throw in the extra $100 but very few if any states are willing or able to do this.
> 
> Are you going to stay at home and live off the cheese or going back to work?
> I'm going to stay at home.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Stick out your hand for all the cheese that you like, _you ain't even gettin' no empty wrappers_ until Congress funds it.


More likely a Federal District Judge will block it with an injunction.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> BREAKING NEWS UPDATE: CNN is now reporting that Trump is lying and that Trump only signed $300 of Federal Enhanced Weekly Cheese NOT $400.
> It's optional for states to throw in the extra $100 but very few if any states are willing or able to do this.
> 
> Are you going to stay at home and live off the cheese or going back to work?
> I'm going to stay at home.


He did something illegal again. He is just grandstanding as an election stunt. He has no powers or rights to do those things.



_Tron_ said:


> I may have to take back what I just said. The broadest definition of "payroll tax" includes income tax (along with medicare, SS, and Fed unemployment tax).
> 
> And, the order Trump signed includes this:
> 
> Sec. 4. Tax Forgiveness. The Secretary of the Treasury shall explore avenues, including legislation, to eliminate the obligation to pay the taxes deferred pursuant to the implementation of this memorandum.


That is how the rich give themselves more money. Tax breaks for unemployed people are worthless than worthless. Trump inc. and Ford will make millions.

Joe blow working a min wage job that is only alloting him 20 hours a week due to lack of business might realize $5 a week.

Can't buy a pack of cigarettes for that.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Atavar said:


> I'll take the money as long as i can. My wife is in the high risk group, old and overweight with athsma
> This stuff may not be doing good for a lot of people but it is helping me.


Better not let your wife read this or else she'll be your ex-wife.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Better not let your wife read this or else she'll be your ex-wife.


I think you might have read that the wrong way - wasn't the implication that he wanted to stay away from risk to benefit his wife, by not exposing her?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think you might have read that the wrong way - wasn't the implication that he wanted to stay away from risk to benefit his wife, by not exposing her?


I think @Sal29 was referring to the "old and overweight" part. Even if it's true, you never want to call your spouse that. &#129315;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I think @Sal29 was referring to the "old and overweight" part. Even if it's true, you never want to call your spouse that. &#129315;


I think someone who values their partner's well-being more than their partner's feelings about their body is doing pretty well. For all we know, she likes her weight or age the way it is.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> BREAKING NEWS UPDATE: CNN is now reporting that Trump is lying


Isn't that all day everyday regular CNN news?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Isn't that all day everyday regular CNN news?


Isn't Trump lying just an all day everyday regular occurrence?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Isn't Trump lying just an all day everyday regular occurrence?


I suspect a lot of people would actually like Trump if he just kept his mouth shut and never said anything. 
As opposed to past presidents who said everything right and did bad things Trump tends to actually do ok stuff but he has negative people skills and pisses everyone off every time he tries to communicate.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

From what I gather:

- The funding is only enough for about a month of payments.
- It will likely take most states at least a month to implement it.

I guess we will see.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Better not let your wife read this or else she'll be your ex-wife.


Lol, we are both old enough and secure enough in our personas to be honest about ourselves. 
For my part I am a fat old ex-hippie biker couch potato who smokes. I have lived far past my forecast life expectancy.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Isn't Trump lying just an all day everyday regular occurrence?


If you are brainwashed and biased.
No different than any, ANY, politician on either side.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> No different than any, ANY, politician on either side.


Touche.

But no one tells lies like Trump! He tells the best lies! The biggest lies! The most beautiful lies you've ever seen! &#129315;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Touche.
> 
> But no one tells lies like Trump! He tells the best lies! The biggest lies! The most beautiful lies you've ever seen! &#129315;


Can't say he isn't good at something &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Touche.
> 
> But no one tells lies like Trump! He tells the best lies! The biggest lies! The most beautiful lies you've ever seen! &#129315;


I'd say Hillary has him beat.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I'd say Hillary has him beat.


Not taking the bait.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Not taking the bait.


Just an observation. 
You're always so defensive.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

That’s right Trump

PAY MY ASS

Better send me that extra $400 for last week soon

I can live with the Texas $607 per week

still Riding with Biden though

MAGA Pay my ass!!!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

RobLinn said:


> That's right Trump
> 
> PAY MY ASS
> 
> ...


So who will you be sending your stimulus check to, since it's clear you don't need it?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It's all smoke and mirrors. 
First thing is new money source needs a whole new system for states to disburse the money. That's months away at least *if* the state decides to spend the money to create and implement the system. Guess how that's gonna go.
Secondly States are required to contribute 25% and if they don't the recipient gets zilch. Guess how that's gonna go.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Atavar said:


> It's all smoke and mirrors.
> First thing is new money source needs a whole new system for states to disburse the money. That's months away at least *if* the state decides to spend the money to create and implement the system. Guess how that's gonna go.
> Secondly States are required to contribute 25% and if they don't the recipient gets zilch. Guess how that's gonna go.


Spot on. It's incredible how hoodwinked people are by this empty gesture.

Here in California, merely two weeks ago, they said their goal was to provide the extra $600 or fill in the difference of whatever Congress approved.

Trump signs this meaningless order which requires the State to provide $100 to unlock the other $300 and they're saying it's impossible.

How the hell do we go from those two wildly different stances in a span of two weeks?

And even worse, why don't more people who need this money understand that without Congress passing something soon, most will get nothing at all or at best not get anything until sometime in September?

And even if Congress passed something tomorrow, it's still going to be a long wait since it lapsed to begin with.


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Work? What is this thing you call "work"?
> 
> (I wonder who will be the first to make a thread on the NEXT BIG THING we are going to be praying for? All this cheese is taxable. I predict that starting in January there will be a wave of threads demanding that that Congress (or King Donald) wave any taxes due on cheese.)


Meh, I exempted a few months from my W2 job last year and have a couple side hustles so I usually wind up having to pay in. This yr I got to pay Uncle Sam with his own money. Probably never happen again in my lifetime but I consider it a win.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Gavin said this morning that California didn't have the money to pay! I agree, the stance on this changed real quick.


JLaw1719 said:


> Spot on. It's incredible how hoodwinked people are by this empty gesture.
> 
> Here in California, merely two weeks ago, they said their goal was to provide the extra $600 or fill in the difference of whatever Congress approved.
> 
> ...


Gavin said this morning that California can't (or won't) pay the $100. These A holes are punishing us in order to point fingers and play politics. Trump hates Democrats, Pelosi hates Trump and we get fu&*ed.They are all behaving like school children and we wonder why the general public follows suit. Replace them all with members of the Common Sense Party! Oh wait, that party doesn't exist.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Wednesday August 12, 2020

Here's the latest, as of this evening. The $600 @ week will be replaced by either $300 or $400 @ week, depending on the generosity of the state in question.

It will take a couple of weeks before the money has been shifted from the Federal Disaster Relief program, to the states, for augmenting their current state unemployment benefit.

The $300 or $400 will be paid retroactive to August 1st.

Full Article Here: https://www.foxbusiness.com/money/trump-unemployment-faq


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

The information on this is so conflicting. The benefit changed to $300 from $400. The date changed from December 27th to December 6th. The money is set to run out in 5 weeks. I think the government wants people to be homeless and die.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

SHalester said:


> A lot of members will be crying come next tax season.......


That's why you have them withold 10%.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

K-pax said:


> That's why you have them withold 10%.


not me; I prefer a zero interest loan vs giving Uncle Sam a free loan.

Other, who aren't paying attn, yes they should select that box every time.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

SHalester said:


> not me; I prefer a zero interest loan vs giving Uncle Sam a free loan.
> 
> Other, who aren't paying attn, yes they should select that box every time.


Your unemployment benefits are taxable income. The unemployment agency in your state will provide the IRS with a 1099 next tax time, just like Uber or Lyft. If most of your tax write-offs come from mileage, then you will not be able to write off the expenses that are covered under mileage (car payment, insurance, maintenance), regardless of if you still had to pay them while you were on unemployment, unless you permanently (for the rest of the time you own that vehicle) switch it over to actual expenses (which will not compensate you for depreciation on your vehicle). Once you stop claiming mileage, you cannot go back to claiming mileage as long as that car is being operated for business purposes.

In other words, you will be taxed at roughly the same rate as a w2 employee (since you will have business mileage of zero), and you will have a few months (or however long) window of time where you can't really write off most of your business expenses)... So yeah. You may end up owing a good chunk on tax day... more than you would normally operating your business. The unemployment system was not designed for self-employed people, and the tax system reflects that. I wouldn't count on them changing the tax code specifically for this purpose. I was more keen to have them take the 10%, so that tax day doesn't hit me like a ton of bricks next year. Going on unemployment raised my tax burden, but it's better to just sock it away now and not have to worry about it, than get a big bill next April.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

K-pax said:


> You may end up owing a good chunk on tax day.


nope. My UI is a nit compared to 'other' household income. Instead of getting a nice refund, we could owe a few hundred. I'm ok with that. Interest free loan until April; works for me.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This thread is so full of Luls


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I suspect a lot of people would actually like Trump if he just kept his mouth shut and never said anything.
> As opposed to past presidents who said everything right and did bad things Trump tends to actually do ok stuff but he has negative people skills and pisses everyone off every time he tries to communicate.


I would like it if you could stop using run on sentences, thanks.

For those who keep saying that his EO's won't work.......

https://www.forbes.com/sites/robert...loyment-benefit-to-go-out-this-week-for-some/


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> BREAKING NEWS UPDATE: CNN is now reporting that Trump is lying and that Trump only signed $300 of Federal Enhanced Weekly Cheese NOT $400.
> It's optional for states to throw in the extra $100 but very few if any states are willing or able to do this.
> 
> Are you going to stay at home and live off the cheese or going back to work?
> I'm going to stay at home.


I could have predicted that the states would not be kicking in the $100. Indeed, Louisiana has already done it.

I'll be staying in my "hammock" and munching on the CHEESE. :coolio:


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> BREAKING NEWS UPDATE: CNN is now reporting that Trump is lying and that Trump only signed $300 of Federal Enhanced Weekly Cheese NOT $400.
> It's optional for states to throw in the extra $100 but very few if any states are willing or able to do this.
> 
> Are you going to stay at home and live off the cheese or going back to work?
> I'm going to stay at home.


And yeah, didn't actually happen and, if anyone actually gets this ever the government says it might only last 3 weeks.


----------

